# [CLOSED] Celeste Imprisoned



## Sicariana (Apr 20, 2020)

Got this cutie caged in at the front of my island. No meteor shower or anything, just get your DIY and leave through the airport (not the minus sign!) so we can keep the queue rolling.

I will be mostly afk doing homework. Join the queue here

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020

Imma hang out by the front of the island to make sure Celeste doesn't teleport out of her makeshift cage. I promise I ain't creepin'


----------



## Kindra (Apr 21, 2020)

I've just queued! I'll be over shortly. Thank you so very much!


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank you for letting me go over. 

Did she happen to be near the airport when you trapped her there or did you push her there? Hahaha


----------



## Briana0666 (Apr 21, 2020)

She teleports 

edit: I see now you typed this! Oops just wanted to let you know lol


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 21, 2020)

LunarMako said:


> Thank you for letting me go over.
> 
> Did she happen to be near the airport when you trapped her there or did you push her there? Hahaha


I pushed her all the way there lol
It's surprisingly difficult


----------



## Kindra (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi! Just wondering if you have a lot of people in and out at the moment? I'm trying to come over but I keep getting the interference message    I'm really sorry if it's annoying you!!


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 21, 2020)

Kindra said:


> Hi! Just wondering if you have a lot of people in and out at the moment? I'm trying to come over but I keep getting the interference message    I'm really sorry if it's annoying you!!


A couple people not on the queue managed to get the dodo code so I have more people than would be ideal right now.


----------



## unravel (Apr 21, 2020)

Omw


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 21, 2020)

Woops, double post. Forum is being slow for me


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 21, 2020)

NVM


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 21, 2020)

Finally managed to get in! I was in the queue and got the code.


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 21, 2020)

Sorry guys, I didn't expect the dodo to leak this quickly. I've locked the queue but so many people keep coming. I'm trying to keep my phone open.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



corlee1289 said:


> Finally managed to get in! I was in the queue and got the code.


Doesn't look like you were on the queue? Different name?


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 21, 2020)

Lol! When I got in she was directly at the airport <3

Edit: I was! My name was Corrine. When I first entered the queue, I got the code right away and somehow got kicked off the list. Usually I wait until I get in the town before leaving the queue.


----------



## lumineerin (Apr 21, 2020)

Ahh I see! I kept getting interference! Should we stop trying to come over for now?


----------



## Kindra (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank you so much, that was crazy. I really appreciate it


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 21, 2020)

lumineerin said:


> Ahh I see! I kept getting interference! Should we stop trying to come over for now?


I think I cleared out most people who got the dodo and weren't in the queue. Try coming over for now.


----------



## lumineerin (Apr 21, 2020)

Sicariana said:


> I think I cleared out most people who got the dodo and weren't in the queue. Try coming over for now.



Awesome, thank you! I'll try again now!


----------



## unravel (Apr 21, 2020)

Omw


----------



## lumineerin (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank you again!


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 21, 2020)

I don't know if the problem is a leaked DODO code. Just something I noticed when I was there. I got kicked out of the queue before I left the island. Don't know if that was you or the site. But because I got kicked out of the queue, more people got the code and I got stuck there. I tried using the airport to get out, and 5 other people came in after me. So I could not get out. Someone who came after me somehow got out before me. I assumed they hit their minus button because someone was on their way at the same time. I usually try not to hit the minus button because villagers can stop crafting when you do that. But then I realized, duh. It's not crafting, its Celeste so I ended up hitting the minus button to finally get out. But there had to be at least 5-6 people there at once. If I got kicked out before I was off maybe others did to.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020

That's what I was going to say in my above comment.


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 21, 2020)

LunarMako said:


> I don't know if the problem is a leaked DODO code. Just something I noticed when I was there. I got kicked out of the queue before I left the island. Don't know if that was you or the site. But because I got kicked out of the queue, more people got the code and I got stuck there. I tried using the airport to get out, and 5 other people came in after me. So I could not get out. Someone who came after me somehow got out before me. I assumed they hit their minus button because someone was on their way at the same time. I usually try not to hit the minus button because villagers can stop crafting when you do that. But then I realized, duh. It's not crafting, its Celeste so I ended up hitting the minus button to finally get out. But there had to be at least 5-6 people there at once. If I got kicked out before I was off maybe others did to.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020
> 
> That's what I was going to say in my above comment.


Weird...I've had some weird experiences with turnip exchange and the queue. Maybe it just kept letting people take the code? I noticed a lot of people not on the queue showed up, so maybe a bunch of people used the wrong name? I might just DM people since this isn't my first time having people not on the queue arrive.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020

Also, someone used the minus button and celeste yeeted out of my cage. She's on the east side of my island on the beach rn.


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 21, 2020)

Sicariana said:


> Weird...I've had some weird experiences with turnip exchange and the queue. Maybe it just kept letting people take the code? I noticed a lot of people not on the queue showed up, so maybe a bunch of people used the wrong name? I might just DM people since this isn't my first time having people not on the queue arrive.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020
> 
> Also, someone used the minus button and celeste yeeted out of my cage. She's on the east side of my island on the beach rn.



Yeah. Someone else letting people to their island today was having issues with turnip exchange. For some reason when it was out turn to go to the island, I could hear the ding but the DODO code wouldn't come up. The person had to keep DM'ing people the code. It's a great website in theory. Just seems to be having some buggy issues that need to be solved.


----------



## petrichr (Apr 21, 2020)

In the queue now under my IG name. Can I bring you anything as a tip? I have all the fruits


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 21, 2020)

OctoberLithium said:


> In the queue now under my IG name. Can I bring you anything as a tip? I have all the fruits


I'm good, thank you though!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020

Currently pushing her back to the front of the island.


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 21, 2020)

OHHHH. So the minus button can still mess things up, even if it isn't a crafting thing. They can teleport to. Darn.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



Sicariana said:


> I pushed her all the way there lol
> It's surprisingly difficult



I bet it was difficult. I am impressed. LOL.


----------



## Emmitouflee (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank you for letting me come! I left some bunny ears, I hope you enjoy them! I think the villagers look cute in them too!


----------



## unravel (Apr 21, 2020)

Ill push block her


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 21, 2020)

Emmitouflee said:


> Thank you for letting me come! I left some bunny ears, I hope you enjoy them! I think the villagers look cute in them too!


Thank you!!


----------



## petrichr (Apr 21, 2020)

On my way now, so we leave via airport right?


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 21, 2020)

OctoberLithium said:


> On my way now, so we leave via airport right?


AIRPORT. We must prevent her freedom at all costs!


----------



## eminyan (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi! Just a note but even if ppl leave through airport, you have to make sure you are standing close to celeste so she doesn't despawn from where she is. After people come in and out the position usually changes if the NPC isn't in your view.
I've had people come over before for Sarahah and every time I'd move away from his radius + someone came or left, he'd respawn somewhere else.


----------



## unravel (Apr 21, 2020)

Close the queue first so u can block her


----------



## infamant (Apr 21, 2020)

5th in queue ty!


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 21, 2020)

eminyan said:


> Hi! Just a note but even if ppl leave through airport, you have to make sure you are standing close to celeste so she doesn't despawn from where she is. After people come in and out the position usually changes if the NPC isn't in your view.
> I've had people come over before for Sarahah and every time I'd move away from his radius + someone came or left, he'd respawn somewhere else.


Very helpful, thank you. I suppose I'll have to keep a closer eye on my prisoner...

Imma freeze the queue and head to bed after I serve the last visitor. Y'all are going to have to find her.


----------



## jrenee7 (Apr 21, 2020)

Sicariana said:


> Very helpful, thank you. I suppose I'll have to keep a closer eye on my prisoner...
> 
> Imma freeze the queue and head to bed after I serve the last visitor. Y'all are going to have to find her.



I just left, thank you for your hard work at trying to corral the silly owl. LOL


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 21, 2020)

jrenee7 said:


> I just left, thank you for your hard work at trying to corral the silly owl. LOL


Yeah, no problem. I wish this was like minecraft and I could just pull her around with a rope lol.


----------



## infamant (Apr 21, 2020)

Aww, disconnected just as I was running to her lol


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 21, 2020)

infamant said:


> Aww, disconnected just as I was running to her lol


Head right on back. If your internet is unstable, wait a couple minutes. I think the person coming rn should be the last person.


----------

